# Tack strip across doorway?



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

You are never supposed to put tack strip across a doorway.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> You are never supposed to put tack strip across a doorway.


He is talking about transition to another surface....and yeah, you Do install tack strips across a doorway in some instances.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

AmyPi3 said:


> I assume the threshold goes right under the door, right? So that you don't see the "other" flooring when the door is closed no matter what side you are on. Right?
> 
> Am I wrong or did he take the lazy way out and this should be redone the way the master doorway was done? I think we will be stepping on this strip all the time and that's ticking me off.



Your concerns are legit. Eventually, as the carpet wears down someone is going to get cut with the tack strip in the doorway. Maybe just a prick on the foot, or maybe a nasty gash.


----------



## AmyPi3 (Apr 13, 2017)

It is already stabbing our feet in some spots. I made several calls, emails, fb posts, etc. to get them back out here Monday to fix the placement of the strips so they can be covered with the transition pieces. 

They tried to tell me they'd come back in 3 weeks. Insanity. We have to repaint because of them and they want me to wait 3 weeks for a 10 min total fix that I could do myself but shouldn't have to.

Thanks for the replies. I just wanted to make sure this wasn't an "acceptable" way to do it even though if I, the homeowner, find it unacceptable then it shall be deemed such lol  I need to be more assertive and should have told them to redo it right when I saw it and questioned it. I guess in all my rage screaming at them about the thinset and having to fix it that took a back burner. :vs_mad::smile:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

ront02769 said:


> He is talking about transition to another surface....and yeah, you Do install tack strips across a doorway in some instances.


No you do not. It violates all carpet installation rules. There are proper transitions to use. Have you ever read the Carpet and Rug Institute rules? Putting tack strip across a doorway voids all warranties.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.carpet-rug.org/installation-standards-and-methods.html


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Directly from the CRI standards "Avoid installing tack-strips across door openings and/or sills."


----------

